
30 years of SGML - tannhaeuser
http://sgmljs.net/blog.html
======
tannhaeuser
OP here (long time lurker).

I'm hanging around on HN this morning (CEST/Berlin local time), and then again
in the afternoon GMT-7/SF local time) to answer questions.

Looking forward to have some discussion on the state of markup languages, and
whether the HN crowd considers this still relevant.

